# I lie to people at work about my age.



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

-


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Hmm, that sounds like a great way to avoid anxiety without hurting anyone. I'd say go along with it, if you feel more comfortable that way I don't see it as a bad thing. Sure lying feels wrong but you're doing it for a good reason. Enjoy that luxury while you can I suppose.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

you lie CS? i don't even think you can lie.

as someone who is not honest, i can tell you that when someone lies he harms nobody but himself.

anyway maybe you find these quotes helpful:

"*Being honest may not get you a lot of friends but it'll always get you the right ones.*"

"*Tell a lie once and all your truths become questionable*."


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

As long as you did not officially lie about your age to your own boss, admin or human resource, it probably won't be a big deal. Although if coworkers find out you're lying the whole time, then it could spurn trust issues between you and them, which could lead to problems down the road in job related aspects.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

I get why you do it, I always feel far behind/too old for whatever position I hold.

I wouldn't volunteer telling how old I am but I don't think I would lie about my age. If you are there long enough someone may find out the truth and you could have some issues then.

They might be able to understand why if you explain but I would keep the fibs to a minimum .


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

-


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

I feel your pain most people will say I look 16-20. However dont lie your better off making a joke to avoid answering like saying an insane number or asking them to guess and then say "ill take it." If they keep going say "What does it matter" or Thats for me to know." If you lie about your age people will eventually find out and you will look like a pathetic liar and people wont trust you anymore.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

-


----------



## BadCheshire (May 30, 2018)

Say **** man I'm almost turning 30. ****!

The last **** is really important, do it loudly and with feeling. That'll do it well.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

-


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Do you think this is wrong? When I really think about it, I lie about it because I'm afraid of them judging me for almost being 30 and having the social skills of a teen. Many people really do think I'm actually 18-25. I either go along with it or straight up say I'm 25.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


What makes you think teens don't have good social skills? Many have better social skills than my father and he's 67.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i can relate since im 29 and still feel socially awkward a lot, but it seems like it would be easy to get caught doing that at a workplace, for me id probably be more afraid what people would think of me if i did get caught but do what you feel like doing i guess

for me i think its tempting to lie just to see how i would handle or act in those situations, just a curiosity or i guess to see how much i've improved when i put myself in the setting of a younger person, then comparing how i am today versus how i was in that same situation back then.


----------



## TwoMan (Feb 12, 2012)

If you ever get called on it, you could say that "well today I feel 25 and other times I feel 30. Anyway, isn't it supposed to be impolite to ask a girl her age?"


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

I had to attend a school for a year, where most of the class are 16 (they go there if they fail to get a position at a 'real school')

I was 22 at the time. Actually, it was around the time I joined this site (and starting sorting my life out).

People took it positively, and kept telling how I look way younger.
Generally, people don't really seem to care about age, at least in my experience.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Hm, I don't see the point here. Why would they feel it's ok if you're 25? By age 25 you should have the same social skills (or even better!) as someone from a bigger age...


I don't get it...


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

-


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is tough. I sometimes want to lie too but people can easily find out at my job by just looking me up so I'd rather not even take a chance to get caught. I think there is a thing though, where people automatically assume I'm younger than my age because of my bad social skills, so I sometimes just go with it.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Mlt18 said:


> This is tough. I sometimes want to lie too but people can easily find out at my job by just looking me up so I'd rather not even take a chance to get caught. I think there is a thing though, where people automatically assume I'm younger than my age because of my bad social skills, so I sometimes just go with it.


Look you up where? At work? The managers can look me up. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Mlt18 said:


> Yeah at work. In our computer system we can put in people's names and find out the date of birth


Yeah. F**k, lol.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I also tend to go along with what people assume because I'm too self-conscious to tell them since they often act shocked. And yeah I am trying to make a habit of correcting people but sometimes I can't be bothered.


----------



## Rampart (Jul 15, 2018)

I do the same thing too. I could care less if they find out or not. If they really care about you're age, then I'd think they're losers lol


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Some definitely judge you on your age, especially younger people. They think everyone past 25 should have a house, be married and have kids. Little do they know they’ll be in the same position soon enough, it’s just pure immaturity. So if it makes you feel better go for it. I don’t lie but I’ve definitely been judged by younger people. Also there’s not that much difference between 25 and 30.


----------

